# Preserving Cereal



## benJAMMIN (Oct 23, 2008)

How would I go about "preserving" breakfast cereal. Ones like cheerios, fruit loops, frosted flakes and others. Do I put them in buckets or vacuum seal them?


----------



## netandtim (Oct 8, 2008)

I would think that vacuuming sealing would crush the cereals. Is there a specific reason you would be taking them out of the original plastic bag? Otherwise, I leave mine in the factory bags, making sure they are well sealed (gently squeeze a new bag, does it hold firm or leak a bit of air?).

You could empty all the boxes into a single mylar bag, seal it and toss into food-safe 5 gal bucket, add an oxygen absorber and then seal the lid on. 

Net


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Cereal already comes sealed. They usually have expiration dates of about 2 years after production.


----------



## C.Winslow (Oct 27, 2008)

My kids always roll up the cereal bag and shove it bag down into the box. Then close the box with the preset tabs. I have quickly learned that this does not keep the cereal fresh for very long at all. The best thing to do is empty out the contents of the cereal into a storage sized ziplock bag, or a gallon sized air-tight tupperware.


----------

